# Female Molly being really mean to male Molly



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have 1 male and 1 female dalmatian molly in my tank with 6 fancy guppies (3 male, 3 female) 2 platies (1 male, 1 female) and 3 danios. Ive noticed more and more lately that the female molly is so mean to the male! She never lets him eat and is constantly nipping at him when he tries. He spends a good part of the day hiding from and avoiding her. So Im thinking of adding in another molly or two but what sex should I get? I dont want to get more females and have them all gang up on him but then again I dont want to get more males and have them all gang up on her. Should I get 1 more of each? Everyone else seems to be getting along fine. Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I would think getting maybe 1 more female, about the same size as your current one, I doubt its aggression, more annoyance, 1 more female might balance it out, but with all the live-bearers, you might be looking at alot of fry.


----------

